# Get free copy of Adobe Flash Builder 4 Standard



## slugger (Jun 20, 2010)

Found this offer on Adobe's website



> We provide free copies of Adobe Flash Builder 4 Standard to:
> 
> *    * Students, faculty and staff of eligible educational institutions
> * Software developers who are affected by the current economic condition and are currently unemployed
> ...



Filled up the form myself - no idea what to do with it if they make the mistake of sending me 1 

Free Adobe Flash Platform Technologies | Adobe Flex Developer Center


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you. 
I filled the form.I hope I'll get my license[Serial Number]...

It'll be a great opportunity for me to learn developing apps in Adobe Flash Builder[Free] without using a pirated one.


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks slugger .


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 19, 2010)

yay...i got a response from adobe with my serial key,,.... very happy DDDD happier than on my own birthday


----------

